# Where'd the links go?



## Firawyn (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey people! Since we got the new layout there hasn't been the links to Middle Earth RPG or to Tolkien Debates. Why not and could someone PLEASE fix that. I _could_ just type in the address but my life would be so much less complicated if I didn't have to.

Thanks!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2004)

A great point. . .I was missing the MERPG link just today. . .I also miss the forum link on the MERPG of course. . .will they come back?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 10, 2004)

Well at least I'm not imagining it. Thanks for the agreement HGL!  

And another thing. What's with all this color and format change?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 11, 2004)

I suppose the links will be up fairly soon. 
And Sabeen see this thread about the colours.


----------



## Beorn (Jan 11, 2004)

Sabeen said:


> Hey people! Since we got the new layout there hasn't been the links to Middle Earth RPG or to Tolkien Debates. Why not and could someone PLEASE fix that. I _could_ just type in the address but my life would be so much less complicated if I didn't have to.
> 
> Thanks!


When WM gets the logos at the top up, there'll be a convienent spot for the links...


----------

